# First GT bike that's turned me on in a long time...



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would definitely ride the crud out of this thing.

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

hmm, looks like the new sanction replacement or something?


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

looks nice

is that a 2010 or 2011?


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

No It looks like a mini gt Fury, and its not carbon, so you might be able to afford it. Not much seatpost adjustability on there though.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Not too keen on the interrupted seat tube for versatility's sake... But if you have an adjustable height post in there like a Joplin then it wouldn't be tooooo much of a problem. Looks beefy though, and the i drive system always looks wonky, but I'll be it rides nice.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

The HammmerShmidt is really sweet. If the geometry rides as cool as it looks they have a good bike this year.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

single pivot


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

Does look a lot like an FR, non-carbon version of the Fury. That color setup looks great as well (which makes sense since it's a show bike and all).

Nicely done, GT.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

I've never been much of a gt fan, but that is kind of sexy


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

I'm not too wise on different suspensions and what they do. I know what I like to ride...

That said, isn't it odd that the bottom bracket is attached to the rear triangle and will have full movement with that? Your pedals would react with the rear wheel, rather than with the main frame. Seems....off. 

Who can clue me in on this?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

craigshaf said:


> I'm not too wise on different suspensions and what they do. I know what I like to ride...
> 
> That said, isn't it odd that the bottom bracket is attached to the rear triangle and will have full movement with that? Your pedals would react with the rear wheel, rather than with the main frame. Seems....off.
> 
> Who can clue me in on this?


Bottom bracket is isolated.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

pinch bolts on the main pivot? really? not a fan. not at all. snap, crackle and flex.

oh, and that massively long dropout thing looks like itll mimic a happy labs tail. hold onto yer beer kids.

but look how fancy! all that said, itll probably kick ass and make me look like a moron.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

^^^ To expand on tacu's post the bottom bracket is isolated from the frame and rear swingarm to prevent the chainline from growing. It might kind of look like an integrated rear triangle suspension but it's very different. GT's been using this system for a while and it's apparently completely transparent at the pedals. I'd like to try one at some point but no dealers anywhere near me so test rides are not available.

Good looking bike though.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Me gusta


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> pinch bolts on the main pivot? really? not a fan. not at all. snap, crackle and flex.
> 
> oh, and that massively long dropout thing looks like itll mimic a happy labs tail. hold onto yer beer kids.
> 
> but look how fancy! all that said, itll probably kick ass and make me look like a moron.


I like black and green. Reminds me of my dad's old Arctic Cat. 
Swingarm looks like my gemini's, and w/ the thru axle, it's stiff enough.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

get over it


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

I have ridden a few Gt's and you dont notice the isolated bottom bracket.
This new Gt looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

No Carbon? Im interested
That is a pretty interesting looking bike
Is the front triangle referred to as a monocoque front triangle? Where they weld two half's of the frame together? If someone could enlighten me on the subject that would be great, as i see intense FRO frames refered to as monocoque, and i wonder what it means in relation to a "regular" frame


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Monocoque means it will crack somewhere. What no tapered HT? But those beads look painfully beautiful.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

That's the sexiest bike I've seen in a long time. Very nice work GT.


----------



## farmerjohn (May 7, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> single pivot


Not really a single pivot but regardless, iD suspension does not have chaingrowth like every other sus bike


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Kind of looks like something Master Chief would ride in Halo, but that doesn't mean I don't like it.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Hammerschmidt with 1.5 inches of seatpost adjustment? Fail...

Cool colors though...


----------



## avalanche_rider (Apr 22, 2006)

damn, the more i look at it the more i like it. I love GT. Cannondale is doing them good.


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

It's a beaut! The lines sure look snazzy!


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

I love the green for some reason, I just exploded in my pants. Love the looks of this bike.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

that's HAWT!!!! I really like how bike companies are getting into the whole package aesthetics.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

wowza. that thing is the tits


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Hammerschmidt with 1.5 inches of seatpost adjustment? Fail...
> 
> Cool colors though...


True I love GT (have a sanction) but the interrupted seattube.....?????


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

While we are on the subject of gt, is there anyone out there riding a fury, haven't really seen any real reviews of it even in the gt forum, it seems to work well for Mick Hannah, I'm just curious.


----------



## rvmdmechanic (Sep 18, 2008)

Pure sexy. Interrupted seattube for the loss +100, but that's gorgeous otherwise.


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*GT Ruckus 7 or Fury 7*

There's more info from Mountain Bike Action in their Eurobike coverage but the text is a bit confusing as to whether this is going to be called the Ruckus 7 or Fury 7: http://www.mbaction.com/ME2/dirmod.asp?sid=&nm=&type=news&mod=News&mid=9A02E3B96F2A415ABC72CB5F516B4C10&tier=3&nid=C8A4B2B5264B49C7B1FA533511534F4F
Definitely a sexy bike! Glad to see GT producing some nice looking bikes again.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

How often do you guys change your seatpost height?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Datalogger said:


> How often do you guys change your seatpost height?


The point is they've specced it with a Hammerschmidt, implying that the people who will look at it might be those who like to occasionally earn their turns.

But not with that seatpost they won't....

Oh and why is it that now that I have finally finished buying all sorts of red bits for my bike, everybody and his dog are doing green....and DAMN, it looks sooo good. My wife will shoot me if I even mention going out and buying a whole bunch of green ano parts...(probably can't even get everything in green...PRO colors for some manufacturers...)


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

sickest bike! 
....but you would have to get an automatic seatpost or a two peice one like they give you on the Scott Gambler, other than that... sweet ride. 

(green is my favorite color)


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nah i like my bikes to look more like Santa Cruz Nomads...




Oh wait just one second.......


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> The point is they've specced it with a Hammerschmidt, implying that the people who will look at it might be those who like to occasionally earn their turns.
> 
> But not with that seatpost they won't....
> 
> Oh and why is it that now that I have finally finished buying all sorts of red bits for my bike, everybody and his dog are doing green....and DAMN, it looks sooo good. My wife will shoot me if I even mention going out and buying a whole bunch of green ano parts...(probably can't even get everything in green...PRO colors for some manufacturers...)


i've found pretty much everything i want to find in green.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

saturnine said:


> i've found pretty much everything i want to find in green.


Yeah, but I'm a bit of a Hope addict....hubs, seatclamp, stem spacers, headcap...and I don't think you can get Hope's green stuff unless you are sponsored?

Also, I would need those awesome looking green vivid stickers....

Anyway, I plan to just get over this color thing and ride my bike. Probably yellow next anyway...


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

Any more info on this bike? I can't find any coverage of it from interbike.


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Hammerschmidt with 1.5 inches of seatpost adjustment? Fail...
> 
> Cool colors though...


I didnt think of that but a single ring would be better.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I would like to know as well cause it could be a replacement for my sanction.


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

I saw this one in a magazine... It looks super nice but probably too rich for my blood.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

is this a 2011 bike?


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

saturnine said:


> is this a 2011 bike?


I think so yes.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

farmerjohn said:


> Not really a single pivot but regardless, iD suspension does not have chaingrowth like every other sus bike


from the standpoint of rear axle path, it's 100% single pivot... but from a pedal torque standpoint, it's got basically a 4-bar link to control the location of the BB to limit chain growth between it and the rear axle... but the swingarm is connected via a single pivot to the frame - there are no other pivots between the rear axle and the frame pivot

the beauty of it, as I look at it more though, is it allows that single pivot to be up high, so that you get some rearward movement of the rear axle is it goes up in travel, yet because of the iDrive linkage system at the BB, you don't need a weird idler like some bikes (Canfield Jefi) to eliminate pedal induced bob/chaingrowth...

BTW back on topic - from a looks standpoint, it's really a sweet looking bike! :thumbsup: I love the flat black and green... especially the green rims - finishes it off nicely


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice bike, but can they stay in business this time around


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nice bike, but can they stay in business this time around


dorel seems competent.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

cactuscorn said:


> pinch bolts on the main pivot? really? not a fan. not at all. snap, crackle and flex.
> 
> oh, and that massively long dropout thing looks like itll mimic a happy labs tail. hold onto yer beer kids.
> 
> but look how fancy! all that said, itll probably kick ass and make me look like a moron.


Just to add to the pinch bolts on teh swing arm, at first I agreed, but on closer inspection it looks like there is a steel slug in the ally the bolt threads into, so you can torque that sucker down properly with out stripping the swing arm, and if you do strip it, just replace the slug. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks like MTBR posted some more info. http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/gt-prototype-new-ruckus-7/


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

SuperBad said:


> Looks like MTBR posted some more info. http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/gt-prototype-new-ruckus-7/


whew, check the post they have on that one. :eekster:


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

The shock tunnel will be a weak point... It will squat out and/or crack. Foes tried it on the Fly back in '03 or '04 and that was a problem spot...

That said, I am sure it will be fun until it breaks....


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

More info from bikeradar...

https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/interbike-gt-causing-a-ruckus-in-2010-23449


----------

